# Fursona Question



## Storm38 (Oct 16, 2017)

This might be a stupid question. But I have a cat fursona now and instead of saying she's just a cat I'd like to say she's a Snowshoe (Or a Munchkin if I can draw cat legs that short) But her colors are way different from both breeds. Is it still fine to say she's one of those breeds? Or should I choose a different breed?
Again sorry if it's a stupid question ^^'

Here she is (Lines aren't mine and the tail wouldn't be that fluffy)


----------



## Sagt (Oct 16, 2017)

I imagine that as long as it has shared anatomical features with the snowshoe or munchkin then no one will contest you about whether it truly is one of these breeds, regardless of its colour scheme.

It seems as if the snowshoe has white feet and colouring around the eyes while as munchkin has very short legs; you should keep these features in mind when making your 'sona. Alternatively you could say that the cat is a hybrid if you wish to avoid giving it some of the physical characteristics that the snowshoe or munchkin have.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 16, 2017)

I wouldn't worry.  

We have hyenas with speakers in thier chest lol.


----------



## spiderwolves (Oct 16, 2017)

For your own purposes, it should be fine. People draw shark anthros with cat ears, rabbits with paw pads, etc., all sorts of inaccuracies because they just prefer it aesthetically. Doesn't matter if it's accurate to the species/breed if that's how you want to draw your character!

However, it does matter if you're commissioning or requesting art of your fursona. If you say your cat is a munchkin cat, for example, it's likely that someone else drawing her will look at reference photos of Munchkin cats. Since the breed doesn't have the same mobility as a cat with longer legs, the anatomy/posing would be different. In that case it would be worth clarifying whether you want her to look more like a munchkin cat from real references, or like the lines you provided, because you could reasonably get either result.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Oct 16, 2017)

Call her a snowshoe

if anyone complains?

Free food for the Snowshoe


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 16, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about the colors being accurate considering this fandom is literally full of bright and unnaturally colored foxes and wolves. Hell you don't even have to be anatomcally accurate, half this community can't even make a fox look like a fox when they draw one.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you all! I think I'll stick with a Snowshoe cat. Might make a Munchkin oc though <3



Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Call her a snowshoe
> 
> if anyone complains?
> 
> Free food for the Snowshoe


 This wins for my fav reply


----------



## alexicography (Oct 20, 2017)

In all of these things I'm reminded of a story I heard from the creators of Finding Nemo, when they were working with scientists to learn about fish anatomy. In all the concept art where the fish looked cartoony, the scientists were like "no, fish eyes don't sit at the front like that, they can't move like that, their mouths don't go that way", and the director eventually said, "well, you know, guys... fish can't talk."

TL;DR do what you want, don't sweat the "reality".


----------

